# Hollo!



## ArcticWolf456 (Sep 24, 2016)

Hi, my name is Madison, I have three mice. (two females and 1 male) I have joined this community because my mice seem to get themselves into alot of trouble, I just thought you I could get more help from you guys!. :lol: :roll:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

welcome Madison.


----------



## meromar (Aug 27, 2016)

Welcome aboard! It's lovely to have you.


----------

